# New Money



## idahofreedom (Nov 3, 2008)

They are reprinting the $100 bill - new security features.

http://newmoney-qa.marnyc.com/newmoney/files/100_Materials/100_MultiPoster_en_WEB031210.pdf

If you keep cash at home, it is recommended that you trade out your old currency for the new stuff. Currently they say your old money is still good - but we all know that could change in a heartbeat.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

IIRC, they printed a billion of the new $100 bills but then found an error and are going to destroy all of them.

Are any of these new bills on the street?


----------



## idahofreedom (Nov 3, 2008)

I have not seen any on the street yet, but it is something to watch for.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's an article where they discuss the problem and the fact they're going to destroy all of them.
Government can't print money properly - Yahoo! News


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bczoom said:


> IIRC, they printed a billion of the new $100 bills but then found an error and are going to destroy all of them.
> 
> Are any of these new bills on the street?


suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure they are... really, I believe them


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure they are... really, I believe them


So you're also thinking these may be for a "special situation" they are contemplating . . . hmmm . . . nawww, we can trust them can't we


----------

